# mad and looking for answers



## babydoll (Nov 14, 2001)

I'm totally stumped. Awhile ago, when me and my boyfriend used to fool around (without sex) I would get some vaginal bleeding. I wouldn't have any pain whatsoever, and wouldn't realize I was bleeding till I looked. I went to the doctors about it, and she examined me, and couldn't find anything abnormal. She didn't know what was wrong.Then one night, I really bled alot and I ended up in outpatients with some jerk doctor who checked me out and said I had some kind of infection. I was scared, because I had no idea what he meant..I was crying and scared and thats all he would tell me.. so then they took in me in this room and gave me a needle in my hip ( which is the most pain I've ever had) and some medication. So I went home that night, and started taking he medication.( I was supossed to take it over a course of 10 days) so a few days later I noticed sonething else was wrong with me.. and I went back to my own doctor who told me I had developed a yeast infection from the medicine he gave me. She asked me why I was taking it and I told her what he had said. She thought for a minute and asked me, you're a virgin arn't you, and I said yes. She then got the maddest look on her face. She told me that there was no way I could have that type of infection without having sex. So then she told me to stop taking the medicine. She said she was so mad at that doctor, who didnt even ask me if I was a virgin or not! One itty bitty question could have saved me all that pain. So then she gave me medicine for my yeast infection, and sent me home.wow, I didnt realize I wrote so much there. I guess I'm just so mad at that male doctor. sorry if I'm rambling on and on!!!anyways, my point is, it doesn't happen unless there is any foreplay or anything. anyone else experience this?


----------



## cmarieal (Jan 10, 2002)

WHOA!!!I'm a normally gentle poster, and I'm sensing you're a relatively young (teens) woman. But WHAT THE HELL were you thinking?!1. Never take a shot, a pill, a bullet to the brain, etc. without first of all, knowing what is being administered, and then after careful consideration and getting an explanation of what it is, what it's for, and what it's going to do, then give your consent.2. I'm not a doctor, but even fooling around (without sex) can involve digital penetration or oral sex. Since whatever you contracted from your boyfriend occurred without penile penetration, I'm guessing it was probably some sort of urinary or kidney infection, which doesn't have to be contracted during intercourse. Little kids get it too, but when adults get it, it's usually attributed to messy sex. What meds did he give you? Lots of antibiotics can cause yeast infections. Your own doctor's bizarre "virgin confirmation" question just set me off. I don't even want to post my opinions regarding her - somebody else do it for me, pleease...Information and knowledge - you don't need a prescription. Take care of yourself, know what's going into your body and demand answers from your caretakers.I apologize for posting rampant. I have an 11 year old daughter, and you came across to me as pretty young and scared. It seems incredible that your fear and tears in the outpatient facility got you know answers and a shot in the hip. Crazy.


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

if you were given antibiotics for an infection? i'm not sure if you were but if so why would your doctor tell you to stop b/c if you don't take the full course you can become resistant to antibiotics wouldnt it be better to finish them?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I think there may have been communication problems both at the outpatient place and your regular doctor's office.If you haven't actually had sex, you are at far LESS risk for contracting things, but depending on what you've done, you COULD have contracted something related to sexual activity. Note that I said activity, not intercourse. If there are fluids on hands that can transfer things. Mouths can too. And if a guy ejaculates near your vagina, sometimes some semen will make it inside.It's rare, but it IS possible to get pregnant without having sex. (And I'm not talking the Virgin Mary here.) I know of a cute little boy who was the result of fooling around without penetration. Really. And sperm isn't the only thing ejaculate contains...it can transfer bacteria, viruses, etc.I don't want to make you paranoid here, but it's true. The chances of transmitting something are far greater with intercourse, but it can happen without.That other dr should not have just assumed that you had sex. But the way your family dr asked you about sexual activity may have omitted information that would have changed her advice. I realize it can be hard to talk about sexual activity with your dr, but you want to make sure that you're correct in stopping the antibiotics. Did she do a pelvic exam to make sure that the other dr was incorrect, and make sure you had a yeast infection? One more thing...fingers and toys can make small rips in your vaginal lining just like a p*nis (the software censors that one) does, and that can make you more susceptible to infection.I hope this wasn't too detailed for this forum, but I wanted to make sure the information was shared.


----------



## babydoll (Nov 14, 2001)

Okay. I guess I should have explained myself better LOL. Im 19 ( not a young teen) and I have only ever been with my boyfriend sexualy in any way... as in oral sex and intercourse. He has only been with me in thoose ways as well ( I know this for a fact). That's now, so then I hadn't even done that with anybody! So the chances of it being a STD were almost zero to nothing.My mom was with me that night in the hospital and I guess she knew more than me because she works there... and knows alot about drugs. I only took the medication because the doctor said I had an infection (STD) without asking me whether or not I was sexualy active or not ( which I wasn't, at the time.)I didn't know that that was a factor, so I did as I was told.as for my own doctor, She examined me throughly and said she saw no signs of any STD's ( this was only a few days after) and it was then whether she asked me whether I was sexualy active or not. It was then she found a yeast infection starting and thats when she gave me the drugs for that, she said the medicine he gave me wasn't necessary, and it brought on the yeast infection most likely. She knows my medical history, and my personal history. She was mad because the doctor should have asked me if I was sexualy active or not, and then waited to get the results before scaring me half to death.My dad works with the doctor from outpatients, and he is not well liked at all. Dad says most of the people at his work find him to be really careless.Also , i'm not pregnant. I have been getting regualar periods, at the same time each month, as I always have. and I'm on the pill and we use condoms, every time. I know spotting is a side effect of the pill, but it only happens during foreplay, and only then. besides I've been on the pill for 3 years now.Myabe your right about me having a tear or something, It's possible. But i want you guys to know that my doctor is very respected, I guess I just didn't provide enough info and some of you got the wrong ideas.Anyways, Maybe I'll never know what's causing it, but hopefully I'll find out. any more advice would be a big help. thanks.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks for the further info. Now that I know the whole story, I'd be MAD too! No wonder your dr was so mad!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

just had to put my 2 cents in. what's new lol







i hate how some drs seem to have what i call a "god complex". i am dr you are patient i fix you. kind of like tarzan meeting jane. lol that being said, i would have to agree that the likely culprit could be a small tear or rip. this can happen quite easily if there is not enough lubrication. sorry to be so grafic, just had to get my idea across. still, if it continues to happen, i would definitely pursue it bc it could quite likely be outside the perameters of normal. and it could be a symptom of a greater ill. take care!!


----------



## babydoll (Nov 14, 2001)

Thanks for all your helpe everyone, I have a regular pap test scheduled for this month So hopefully I'll find out what I need to know then.


----------

